# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Getting Through Airport Security Without a Boarding Pass

## travelland

Did you ever have a relative or a friend whom you wanted to see so much, who was at the airport and had a couple of hours to spend, waiting for their flight but you thought that there was no way to meet because it was not possible for you to be allowed to pass through?
Well, this article shows you a couple of ways that this can be possible.

In fact I had a similar experience once when a relative of mine who was flying from Cyprus to South Africa via Athens airport.  She was supposed to be at the airport for 3 hours before her next flight, so I thought to go and see her. In this case however, the opposite thing happened.  She was out to me, instead of me getting through!

In any case if you still want to see how you can get through Airport security without a boarding pass, BE SURE TO READ THIS:

Did you ever get through security to see somebody without a boarding pass?
How easy was it for you?

----------

